# gotta love this face (new pup)



## bfunk13 (Jan 12, 2012)

A while back i posted some pics of our Leonberger pup. 
He is growing bigger by the hour. 33lbs. @ 13 weeks.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jan 12, 2012)

Never even heard of leonberger's before. He's a great lookin dog. Look at those paws!


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 12, 2012)

A mix of St. Bernard, Newfoundland and Pyrenean Mountain Dog.
His daddy is about 160 lbs!


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 12, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> A mix of St. Bernard, Newfoundland and Pyrenean Mountain Dog.
> His daddy is about 160 lbs!



Yeah!  And his mother is very sore and tired!!  (Nice dog, by the way.)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 12, 2012)

Adorable.  Did he find the stove yet?


----------



## Dix (Jan 12, 2012)

I love him  Lordy Look at those feet !

Murphy weighs 33 pounds soaking wet


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 12, 2012)

The stove is "fenced off" due to the 2 yr old.
Yeah the feet!
Is it a bad sign if they lay down for dinner?


----------



## Dix (Jan 12, 2012)

Err, yeah


----------



## rottiman (Jan 12, 2012)

what a great dog..................................my 115 lb. rottweiler has been a lay down eater for 6 years now.  dosen't seem to bother him any.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 12, 2012)

:lol: That is a good looking horse, I mean, dog you got there bfunk! He is growing by leaps and bounds. Quite a difference in that little time since your other post. Hopefully, you will snag a few hours of overtime each week so you can buy his food!  :lol: Great looking dog man.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 12, 2012)

Look at that monster! He is so big! Holy crap he has huge! Man what is that a Wooly Mammoth!   :lol:  Seriously though that is one awesome looking dog bfunk I just wanna scratch the picture lol

Pete


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, he is TONS of fun. A big oversized goofball.
Like a Mack truck when he plays, takes a lot to get going, he lumbers through the house chasing the border collie. 
They are such different dogs. He plays hard for 15 minutes then literally falls over and makes a "thud" then he is out for a couple hours.
Our border collie is like "thats it?" she can go all day.


----------



## lukem (Jan 12, 2012)

He's gonna be a big'un.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 12, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> The stove is "fenced off" due to the 2 yr old.
> Yeah the feet!
> Is it a bad sign if they lay down for dinner?



What a good looking pup!!   Our female St Bernard lays down to eat all the time...just lazy I guess? Both our dogs also lay down to drink after coming back from a walk.  I tried this one night but made a mess


----------



## Ash_403 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice dog.

Are you sure it's not a Wookie though?


----------



## RORY12553 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a st. bernard and he is awesome. He is 170lbs and the funny thing is that he loves to chew on wood! Have to do some research into that becasue i'm not sure that is really good for him. He chews on the ends that i have to cut off. I find them all over the yard! Beautiful dog and good luck feeding him. Might want to look into a dish holder that will allow him to not bend over so much.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy cow, that's a lotta dog!  We have a little 9lb miniature dachshund.  She's not quite as much dog.  She does, however, have 160 lbs. of personality!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 12, 2012)

I want your dog!


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Holy cow, that's a lotta dog!  We have a little 9lb miniature dachshund.  She's not quite as much dog.  She does, however, have 160 lbs. of personality!


beautiful dog, you are probably better off.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 13, 2012)

RORY12553 said:
			
		

> Might want to look into a dish holder that will allow him to not bend over so much.



Good idea, i planned on building one.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 13, 2012)

Ash_403 said:
			
		

> Nice dog.
> 
> Are you sure it's not a Wookie though?



Nope. Wookie.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 13, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Pagey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has quite a bit more white on her now, but she's aging well.  She'll be 6 next month or early March, but she's still very spry.  We just made our nightly wood shed trip.  Very impatient, that dog.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 13, 2012)

If she's like most dogs she will get that routine down to the minute(almost) and you'll get a reminder that it's time to go! My Aussie will let me know when it's about 8pm, time for her treat. Then gives me the signal around 10:30 that it's bedtime. The treat will be reason for a 2nd reminder to me but if I don't head to bed right away she'll be up there warming it up for me.


----------



## loon (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats one cool looking pal you have funk  ;-)   have fun with him eh!  


loon


----------



## Dougie (Jan 14, 2012)

that is one big pup, (LOL) thats a tail that will clean many tables :coolmad:


----------



## greebas (Jan 15, 2012)

You may want to train him to stay off the couch before it's TOO LATE. :coolsmile:


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 16, 2012)

greebas said:
			
		

> You may want to train him to stay off the couch before it's TOO LATE. :coolsmile:



At least he's curled up so you can have one cushion!! LOL 

Beautiful dogs you have there!!


----------



## Pagey (Jan 16, 2012)

greebas said:
			
		

> You may want to train him to stay off the couch before it's TOO LATE. :coolsmile:



LOL!  Totally useless!  I like it.


----------



## richg (Jan 16, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> A while back i posted some pics of our Leonberger pup.
> He is growing bigger by the hour. 33lbs. @ 13 weeks.



Woofy


----------



## RandyG (Jan 18, 2012)

That's about the coolest looking pup I've ever seen!! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## bfunk13 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is that a Leonberger Greebas?
This guy is growing like crazy, great dog!


----------



## greebas (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, a Leo. He's sporting his summer hair cut in the picture. When I get a chance I'll post some of his (Charlie) puppy pictures. When I saw your pups pics I thought it was Charlie's clone. This is our 2nd leonberger and I've gotta say, they are absolutely wonderful, loving animals. Your guy is going to grow  a WHOLE LOT more. Charlie is about 170lbs of big baby. Good luck.


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 17, 2012)

How cool greebas, they do look alike. I love Leos. Tell me for real, how bad is the shedding? A couple new pics.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is mine around Thanksgiving guarding the yard and the firewood for 2014/2015


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 17, 2012)

I need that yard! Cool pup!


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2012)

He's starting to be an "old man", just turned 6 years old this month.

I wish I had more yard.  I just have about 1/2 acre of "yard" if you subtract the land the house and driveway uses... just enough to have a bit of room but not enough to really do much with.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Update.


----------



## Dix (Jun 11, 2012)

Better buy another recliner 

He looks great, and HUGE


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 12, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Here is mine around Thanksgiving guarding the yard and the firewood for 2014/2015


Good protection dogs always have laser eyes with which to destroy intruders


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## nate379 (Jun 12, 2012)

!!



Adios Pantalones said:


> View attachment 68592


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jun 12, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> A mix of St. Bernard, Newfoundland and Pyrenean Mountain Dog.
> His daddy is about 160 lbs!


 
Holy hell. That's only 10 lbs less than me.


----------



## smoke show (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice looking pooch! You can't beat those big boys.


----------

